# Sailfish Sunday in Pensacola | Angler Up Charters



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Last Sunday I guided a crew of regulars from Tennessee on some near shore action off Pensacola beach. I take this group at least twice a year and they are always a pleasure to fish with. The plan was to hit a few wrecks and get a limit of Red Snapper then look for some Mahi or anything else we can find. 

We hit the bait boat at 6:30 then headed east to our first location. Fortunate for us the seas were slick calm and the weather looked gorgeous. We arrived at our first spot around 7am. I heard the Snapper bite has been a slow, but that wasn't the case this morning. We had a 4 person limit of nice fish in the box by 8am. After finishing our limit I decided to give the guys squid rigs in order to catch a few Mingos before searching for something pelagic. The crew quickly boated 20 Mingos, so I decided it was time to search for bigger and better things. 

We arrived at our second location and noticed flying fish were everywhere. It was just before casting out our first bait when I spotted the sail of an enormous Sailfish just off the bow of the boat. I have seen quite a few Sailfish and I knew immediately this was a sizable fish. We fed the beauty a live Cigar Minnow and he quickly scarfed it down. 45 minutes and 31 jumps later we had this handsome looking fish boat side. It was truly an experience I will never forget and I couldn't have spent it with a better group of guys. 

Our near shore fishery is really good right now. If this sounds like a trip you would be interested in then please give me a call or shoot me an email. I will be happy to be your guide. 

See ya on the water
Capt Brant


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great fish Brant! Nice job


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks man!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

That water looks GREAT! What a trip!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a great looking sail!!! Looks like an AWESOME day on the water fer your customers!!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Wish a trip out was in our financial future! Fine box of fish and a NICE Sail. Way to go Capt


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job Brant. Y'all crushed em!


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

My whole fishing life I've read, and dream't of sailfish in exotic, deep blue waters. Never here in my back yard...especially so in near shore waters. 

Maybe I missed something, but where has this fishery been? How did it come about? When did it start?

I remember in the 90s an article in the News Journal about a sailfish being caught trolling 2 miles off the beach. That was big news back then. Not that long ago really. Now they are regularly caught in kayaks, small boats 1/2 mile off the beach.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

SWAngler said:


> My whole fishing life I've read, and dream't of sailfish in exotic, deep blue waters. Never here in my back yard...especially so in near shore waters.
> 
> Maybe I missed something, but where has this fishery been? How did it come about? When did it start?
> 
> I remember in the 90s an article in the News Journal about a sailfish being caught trolling 2 miles off the beach. That was big news back then. Not that long ago really. Now they are regularly caught in kayaks, small boats 1/2 mile off the beach.


It's been here, most people have been tight lipped about it... with social media, like most things, the cat is now out of the bag... there's several (10+) caught off the pier each year.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

John B. said:


> It's been here, most people have been tight lipped about it... with social media, like most things, the cat is now out of the bag... there's several (10+) caught off the pier each year.


Not to mention there are WAY more people fishing the beaches (namely yakkers) more than ever. And Im sure the increasing regs in federal waters on reef fish has something to do with it as well.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> Not to mention there are WAY more people fishing the beaches (namely yakkers) more than ever. And Im sure the increasing regs in federal waters on reef fish has something to do with it as well.


Exactly. 10 years ago, there was no reason to troll the beaches in September. Snapper season was April - November.


----------



## tn_dave (Jul 14, 2015)

Nice haul! Is Red Snapper only open on weekends now?


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Great job Capt.!


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks guys! Yes, snapper is only open weekends.


----------



## markpnw15 (Sep 28, 2015)

Nice


----------

